
Ask HN: Are decentralised webapps the future? - zabana
Are we really going to migrate to an infrastructure based on blockchain techonology ? How is developing Decentralised apps different from traditional software ?
======
pedalpete
This was just posted to HN [https://blockstack.org/blog/blockstack-whitepaper-
part-1](https://blockstack.org/blog/blockstack-whitepaper-part-1)

No discussion yet
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14335035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14335035)

------
incunix
While I'd love to see this happen, I'm not convinced there is enough of a
critical mass that actually care about the benefits of decentralised apps.
Developing peer-to-peer software is considerably different to traditional
software in it's communication (routing, sign-on), storage etc

------
asangha
"The room for exactly where decentralized code execution gives a 10-X
advantage over centralized code execution is not yet obvious to me. I don’t
know what that application is." \-- Balaji Srinivasan, from
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2017/04/21/21-with-
bala...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2017/04/21/21-with-balaji-
srinivasan/)

------
miguelrochefort
Of course they are. What kind of question is that?

~~~
subsidd
That's not an helpful answer either

